# Our new itchy, bitey hedgehog.



## rsanz (May 15, 2009)

We've had our hedgehog, Pointdexter, for a week now. He is 8 weeks old. We got him at 7 weeks old.

Dex has an itching problem. He is constantly scratching. Does this have to do with his quilling? Is it mites? Is it just dry skin? What is typical at this age for hedgehogs?

Also, Dex has a problem with biting. He bites. As a matter of fact, while sitting with him in his play pen just now, he bit me 3 times within a matter of 10 minutes: once on my finger, and twice on my feet. Is this just a smell-related issue? Do my hands and feet just smell too tasty to him? He hasn't bitten my fiance yet... I am trying my best not to recoil after he bites.

Thanks in advance for your hedgie wisdom.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

he is quilling and in pain, plus this dries the skin out.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

A nice warm Oatmeal bath Might calm him down a bit and will help with the itching and quilling. A rinse with flax seed oil mixed in the water may help his skin too.

I know a nice warm oatmeal bath helps mine sometimes when their grumpy.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Quilling babies often scratch a lot, but not constantly. I'd have him checked for mites. Once he is not scratching so much, he might stop biting.


----------



## rsanz (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for your advice, everyone! We gave Dex an Aveeno bath last night. Went well! He seemed to like it pretty well, and was very calm and cuddly after we dried him off. He is just so cute. We love him to death.

No biting yesterday, which was nice. Unfortunately, the previous biting spells have caused me to become apprehensive when I go to grab him or let him sniff my hand. I want to be sure that he doesn't sense my tenseness. Hopefully after a few consecutive days of no biting, I will be more confident about approaching him.

The bites hurt!


----------

